# New Guy first purchase questions



## Malibuwagon80 (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok here it goes.... I just submitted my paperwork for my handgun permit, hopefully it will be here in a few weeks. I'm looking for something I can use while hunting as a backup and for home defense {hopefully not needed}and maybe a little target shooting. I've researched the Ruger Sr9 9mm. and would value you're opinions on anything else some of you might think would be a good choice. I have 20+ yrs hunting experience and have done some handgun shooting but always used someone elses handgun. Time to get one of my own. Thanks for any help you can throw my way!! :smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Malibuwagon80 said:


> Ok here it goes.... I just submitted my paperwork for my handgun permit, hopefully it will be here in a few weeks. I'm looking for something I can use while hunting as a backup and for home defense {hopefully not needed}and maybe a little target shooting. I've researched the Ruger Sr9 9mm. and would value you're opinions on anything else some of you might think would be a good choice. I have 20+ yrs hunting experience and have done some handgun shooting but always used someone elses handgun. Time to get one of my own. Thanks for any help you can throw my way!! :smt1099


What would a hunting backup gun be used for?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The Ruger would be a fine choice for home defense, but wouldn't be my first choice for a hunting back-up. If you like Ruger, they have an SR pistol in .45, which would be my choice to carry on a hunt. I guess a lot depends on what you are hunting, but large animals are more resistant to bullets than humans.


----------



## Malibuwagon80 (Nov 7, 2013)

pic said:


> What would a hunting backup gun be used for


Primarily just to carry while hunting or scouting. I hunt with a Browning A-bolt .270. It's primary use will be for defense and some shooting.


----------



## Malibuwagon80 (Nov 7, 2013)

hud35500 said:


> The Ruger would be a fine choice for home defense, but wouldn't be my first choice for a hunting back-up. If you like Ruger, they have an SR pistol in .45, which would be my choice to carry on a hunt. I guess a lot depends on what you are hunting, but large animals are more resistant to bullets than humans.


It won't be used to hunt just as a sidearm while hunting. Mainly just deer hunt in West Virginia where it's legal to carry a sidearm. {and EVERYONE does}


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Malibuwagon80 said:


> It won't be used to hunt just as a sidearm while hunting. Mainly just deer hunt in West Virginia where it's legal to carry a sidearm. {and EVERYONE does}


 While hunting I often open carried a colt full size 1911 45. 
Or an 8 " colt python 357. 
There is a wide selection to choose from
A nice ruger 44 mag red hawk or black hawk might be something to take a look at. These ruger's might even be an option for a shot at the hunting game. Little more satisfaction


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

If you like the Ruger SR series, I personally would go with a bigger caliber if it is for some hunting type scenario. I know you don't intend on using it for critters, but if you did need it for critters, I would want something bigger in caliber than the 9mm. JMHO.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

For a few other choices along similar lines as the Ruger SR9, which is a good choice by the way, you might want to take a look at the following... in no particular order. The Glock 17. The Smith and Wesson M&P 9 4.25" barrel. The Springfield Armory XD series in 9mm. The Beretta Storm. And the DAO Sig Sauer 9mm pistols. For sure there are others. But this will get you started.


----------



## Malibuwagon80 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info, will keep my options open. I may go up in caliber size, but I'm mainly just want to have it for defense and some shooting.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I would recommend a good .357 mag with a 4" barrel it would be good for hunting back-up gun, great home defense gun and great target shooter with a large range of different ammo selections and can be from cheap .38 spl reloads to high dollar .357 rounds.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> I would recommend a good .357 mag with a 4" barrel it would be good for hunting back-up gun, great home defense gun and great target shooter with a large range of different ammo selections and can be from cheap .38 spl reloads to high dollar .357 rounds.


I concur! A S&W model 19 (blue) or 66 (stainless steel) comes to mind. Or....you could go the route of a 686 with a full-underlug barrel. A 4" bbl. is ideal for most applications.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I concur! A S&W model 19 (blue) or 66 (stainless steel) comes to mind. Or....you could go the route of a 686 with a full-underlug barrel. A 4" bbl. is ideal for most applications.


Now your recommending handguns !!!! Oh boy


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I owned an SR40. I loved it but I sold it to get a Glock. It had great ergonomics and shot well. But the magazine disconnect and chiclet sized safety make it a non-starter for 3 gun, USPSA... If you aren't going to play "games" with it, the mag disconnect can be removed and, since the trigger works the same as a Glock, the safety can be ignored. For defense, I like the SR series even if they were designed by lawyers. If I had it to do over again. I would look real hard at Product: Smith & Wesson M&P .40


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Now your recommending handguns !!!! Oh boy


Actually, I just agreed with another poster's suggestion. :watching:


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a Ruger SR40C (9+1) 15 round spare magazine. The Ruger SR series is priced well. My only problem with it was the very tight spring, made it hard to rack the slide... it does work in and get better.


----------

